# Couldn't find anywhere for vids so I put it here



## rfriday9 (7 Sep 2007)

This was my first go at a planted tank. I'll make a vid of the new improved version and post it on for you.


----------



## beeky (7 Sep 2007)

Very nice. Lovely colours on the rainbows. Do you have a full tank shot?

What were the killis? I didn't recognise all the plants (fairly new to this!). Was that ammannia in there?


----------



## rfriday9 (8 Sep 2007)

http://www.fishkeepingforum.co.uk/forum ... 7768#27768

The tank and loads of pics of my tank are on the fishkeepingforum.co.uk. You might have to register to see the pics. John who runs the website won't send you any junk mail so fear not. 

I will upload them on here at some point but I appear to be having some teccy issues. [/img]


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (8 Sep 2007)

gunna make a special section for vids   seems appropriate. ill move this thread to it.


----------



## Maximumbob (9 Sep 2007)

I love your panchax... i have the same type... they settle into a planted tank well.  Their colours are fantastic compared to what you see in the shop too!


----------



## rfriday9 (9 Sep 2007)

Thanks maximumbob, I don't know if you saw tis vid. I made this with all of the pictures that weren't good enough to be posted on another website I visit. 




[/url]


----------



## rfriday9 (9 Sep 2007)

I forgot to say. Yep I agree they are great for the planted set up. They don't pull any plants up or rip leaves. However they do eat a lot which leads to more water changes.


----------

